# breeding my GSD



## cbrumley (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a 2yr old female and I am wanting to breed her. I am wondering if she can be bred with A giant GSD, she is a standard pure bred. Have looked everywhere and can't find anything out. If anyone can help me I would be very thankful.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Should you breed her or is it physically possible to breed her? 

And what's a giant GSD? Do you mean just a really big one?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

The question you asked alone shows you should not be breeding your dog.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

patchongsd said:


> the question you asked alone shows you should not be breeding your dog.


amen


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

From what novice knowledge I have, I recall that a giant GSD is usually considered the old-world shepherd. Look up Royalair breeder.

Perhaps the OP meant King Shepherd?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

This OP also posted a weird thread earlier ... about a female GSD with a really long tongue ....


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

cbrumley said:


> I have a 2yr old female and I am wanting to breed her. I am wondering if she can be bred with A giant GSD, she is a standard pure bred. Have looked everywhere and can't find anything out. If anyone can help me I would be very thankful.


Sure you can breed her to a giant GSD and i am sure you find good people who want a giant gsd with a giant head giant color giant pet quality giant work ability and a giant pedigree with giant names and giant titles in it.
also ask for a giant price or no one believe that you have giant puppies for sale.tell them that the puppies have giant personal protection quality and also giant family member quality, oh do not forget to tell giant gripps ,giant hard,giant aggressive and giant sweet to grandma and dad. than you put some fake trials on your female and there parents,make a nice webpage and we can start to promote you.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you tell me where I can go to a fake trial-keep going to the real ones-fake might be better-thanks so much


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

+ troll + cough cough


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No, you cannot breed your female to a "giant" GSD. Well, technically you could, but it's unsafe, irresponsible and unethical to do so. 

Breeding dogs is best left to people who know what they are doing, breeders need to do a lot of tests on their dogs before breeding. Did you know that dogs can get STDs? 

The best thing to do is spay your female and forget about breeding. There are already too many people breeding dogs without a clue on how to do it properly. That is how we end up with hip dysplasia, degenerative myelopathy, temperament problems, aggression issues, and other problems in the GSD. 

Besides that, there are already too many GSDs in shelters because there are not enough homes to go around. If you add yet more puppies to the world, it makes you part of the problem. Be part of the solution by letting educated, experienced breeders do their job, and you do yours.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

TO: Stefan, holland and GSDELSA, comments like yours send people back to where they come from and do their own thing. So your advice will be counterproductive, it is not helpful and not kind. People come to this forum to get educated and to get help. Just because you may know more about the GSD than others, doesn't mean you should ridicule or put people down. We all started out as novices.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

cbrumley said:


> I have a 2yr old female and I am wanting to breed her. I am wondering if she can be bred with A giant GSD, she is a standard pure bred. Have looked everywhere and can't find anything out. If anyone can help me I would be very thankful.


If you are asking if you can breed your AKC registered female with a dog that is not AKC registered (even though it's a GSD) and then register your pups, the answer would be no. 

If you are asking if she could physically handle a very large GSD as she is on the small side, I would ask your vet that question. 

If you are asking where you can find additional information regarding breeding, there is an entire section on this forum that provides good information regarding breeding. You can also go to the AKC website and pull up good information regarding registration rules, etc.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Do I have to remind you guys to play nice?

Daphne - moderator


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> TO: Stefan, holland and GSDELSA, comments like yours send people back to where they come from and do their own thing. So your advice will be counterproductive, it is not helpful and not kind. People come to this forum to get educated and to get help. Just because you may know more about the GSD than others, doesn't mean you should ridicule or put people down. We all started out as novices.



GSDElsa could very well be right. Does no one here believe there are ever trolls on this forum?!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> GSDElsa could very well be right. Does no one here believe there are ever trolls on this forum?!


Could be of course but we don't know for sure. If everything has been said, that will weed out trolls anyways instead of going on and on about it.
Lucy Dog's decision making chart says it all. Very good one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> GSDElsa could very well be right. Does no one here believe there are ever trolls on this forum?!


Of course but it is not our job to sort out who is and who is not and treat every post, particularly from new people with some consideration. I would rather err being nice than being a jerk.

If YOU think someone is a troll just shake your head and move on without replying. How hard is THAT?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

in the most cordial way possible i will answer your question.

no, you should not breed your dog, breeding should be left in the hands of experts, who, even tho they are experts, have lots of trials and tribultions. i heavily encourage you to not breed your dog.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't see how GSDElsa's post was rude in anyway. I also agree that the chart is excellent; I also don't post when I just see "troll"----but commenting in a thread that its a possibility is something to bear in mind. It might help people remain calmer.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

holland said:


> Can you tell me where I can go to a fake trial-keep going to the real ones-fake might be better-thanks so much


you must go no where, write it by yourself. we have here so many titles, organizations and companies!!!who have a clue what is real and what is fake.

have check a few males out in the last weeks and have give up to find the truth behind titles.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> TO: Stefan, holland and GSDELSA, comments like yours send people back to where they come from and do their own thing. So your advice will be counterproductive, it is not helpful and not kind. People come to this forum to get educated and to get help. Just because you may know more about the GSD than others, doesn't mean you should ridicule or put people down. We all started out as novices.


my post was real,i mean it like i say it.what is wrong on that.that is how it works here!!!or not.how many example do you want???


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

? have posted many pics of my "gsd", he does not have papers. one side of his ped has unpapered dogs. 

could i still get papers if i wanted them? would one of them genetics test kits be enought to prove his breed?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my. Everyone is feeling sensitive. Have we ever seen one of these threads end well? Called it like I see it (sorry if I'm wrong, but it reeks in the T word). Either way, this will go for 234 post and almost positively end in it getting locked. IMO what I said is much better than the emotions and arguments that will be going on for days. Cheers to all!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stefan Schaub said:


> you must go no where, write it by yourself. we have here so many titles, organizations and companies!!!who have a clue what is real and what is fake.
> 
> have check a few males out in the last weeks and have give up to find the truth behind titles.


 
haha a reputable breeder just showed me how to catch the wave of popularity of czech dogs how you can take pure wg line dogs and sell some as wg and get czech paper-work on others and sell them as czech dogs :crazy:


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> TO: Stefan, holland and GSDELSA, comments like yours send people back to where they come from and do their own thing. So your advice will be counterproductive, it is not helpful and not kind. People come to this forum to get educated and to get help. Just because you may know more about the GSD than others, doesn't mean you should ridicule or put people down. We all started out as novices.


Agreed. How do real 'breeders' start off ? By being a rookie.... It just doesn't come naturally.. sheesh.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

x11 said:


> ? have posted many pics of my "gsd", he does not have papers. one side of his ped has unpapered dogs.
> 
> could i still get papers if i wanted them? would one of them genetics test kits be enought to prove his breed?


Sorry if this doesn't fit in this thread: 
The AKC can still register him but in a different category. I believe you have to submit pictures to show the breed. But here's the "catch": in order to attend AKC events they require him to be neutered. WD's dam is AKC but not his sire so I am in the same boat. But I am not going to have him neutered just because of these AKC policies.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, so what about all the top wl dogs coming out of holland that are not fci dogs, they cannot compete in akc events? seems a step backwards in promoting quality genes. i know a guy who just paid a lot of money for one. he has the parents names and the rest of the ped shows "unkown".


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone who breeds their bitch is a breeder. That is how one starts out breeding. The preparation prior to breeding that bitch, and the decisions you make in breeding the bitch -- that will determine whether or not you have a leg-up on becoming an excellent breeder, or if you are in danger of becoming part of the problem. 

Breeding a standard size GSD bitch, which I take to mean a bitch between 22-24 inches at the whithers, and somewhere in the ball park of sixty some pounds, to a giant shepherd is the question. Frankly, I do not think it will be any more dangerous than breeding the bitch to a standard male. I mean, I have heard of the weirdest hook-ups chi-doberan etc. Obviously if you have a 120 pound male and a 8 pound bitch, that isn't going to work so well. But a 120 pound male can probably breed with a 60 pound female without serious repercussions.

The size of the puppies at birth will be dependent on the number of puppies that are thriving, and the nutrition the bitch is given. Even Leonbergers are approximately a pound or so at birth, so it is conceivable that a litter of Leonberger puppies could be surgically planted inside a GSD and whelping would most likely go off without a hitch. So I in my best opinion, a standard-sized bitch could whelp and raise a litter of puppies out of a giant male without any more trouble than what is possible with any breeding: stuck puppy, pre-mature labor, end of labor with puppies still within (distocia?), eclampsia, dead puppies, dead bitch, and some I simply am not thinking of.

I don't think that the ethical or moral aspects of breeding this combination was asked for. But since the moon is full, I might as well add that opinion as well: why? Why take a bitch who is within the standard and breed her to a dog that is seriously over-sized? If you aim is to produce large dogs, why not start with a large bitch and breed her to a large dog? When you become versed in breeding, you will see that balance is what is needed. If you have a dog who is under-angulated, the proper thing to do is to breed to a dog with correct angulation, not an over-angulated dog. The idea is to produce a dog that best fits the standard. If you are already starting with a bitch who is within size-wise, why would you want to use a large dog? I think you would have a better chance at getting what you want if you start with a bitch and dog that complement one another. If you have a bitch who is far different from the dog, you will probably get puppies that are all over the place, and you will have no way of telling how big they are likely to get.

And the people who might want these puppies will want to know this. I mean, you can show them Fido - 120# and Bella - 60# and say somewhere around that big.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

x11 said:


> wow, so what about all the top wl dogs coming out of holland that are not fci dogs, they cannot compete in akc events? seems a step backwards in promoting quality genes. i know a guy who just paid a lot of money for one. he has the parents names and the rest of the ped shows "unkown".


If they have full registry in their country of origin, given that the AKC recognizes this registry, the AKC will transfer these papers to AKC registry.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> The idea is to produce a dog that best fits the standard.


This. Otherwise you're just making a bunch more pets and the world is already full enough of pet dogs.
Even when breeding the 'best of the best' to each other you're going to wind up with pet quality pups, so shoot for the moon


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Cbrumley, since you are in Louisiana, please know that in nearly every public shelter in our state, beautiful German Shepherd Dogs are being euthanized because there are TOO MANY being bred indiscriminately. There aren't homes for them all. Please, please, please don't add to the overpopulation of GSDs in Louisiana who may eventually end up in shelters -- breeders never _mean _for the puppies they produce to land in shelters, but too many do anyway. That's often such a sad end to a dog's life. If you doubt what I'm saying, German Shepherd Rescue of North Louisiana is near you and can show you examples of beautiful purebred dogs who ended up in the Shreveport shelter. 

In Louisiana, we have a glut of over-sized GSDs because amateur breeders are producing a lot of them -- and if they are seniors, they often suffer from the bad breeding choices with arthritis or worse.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Jun 20, 2011)

kelina said:


> Agreed. How do real 'breeders' start off ? By being a rookie.... It just doesn't come naturally.. sheesh.


First you get a few dogs,than learn to train,than see the difference, and than after long years you may have the luck to get a nice female and than you can start, or do it like i have say before.no kidding!!she or he is for sure a even good "breeder" than so many else.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Just how was my post rude seriously-it wasn't even directed to the OP-if he breds a giant GSD great-not my cup of tea-but what ever...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

x11 said:


> wow, so what about all the top wl dogs coming out of holland that are not fci dogs, they cannot compete in akc events? seems a step backwards in promoting quality genes. i know a guy who just paid a lot of money for one. he has the parents names and the rest of the ped shows "unkown".


AKC isn't the be all end all...


----------

